# Weekly rides near Columbia , SC?



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I'll be spending the next couple of months in a project in Columbia. I brought my spare bike with me but I want to know what scheduled rides are there here? Any training race series ? Any good training routes would be appreciated as well.

Also, what are your recommendations for local bike shops.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Cycle Center and Outspoken.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

There is a Tuesday night Training Crit at I-77 and Bluff Road. Ask at the shops mentioned for directions. Wednesday there is a 30 mile fast group ride in Northeast Columbia. leaves from Summit Cycles on Two Notch Rd. Thursdays - the group leaves from Brennan Elementary, just outside of Five Points. Again, ask at the shop. Saturdays normally are from Brennan again. Sundays at 10am from Outspokin on Devine St. 

Groups are never huge, but the crit is 50-60 with Pros/1s/2s at the front. Thursday is through some hills and finishes in the flats with some speed. Have fun.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

CLTracer said:


> There is a Tuesday night Training Crit at I-77 and Bluff Road. Ask at the shops mentioned for directions. Wednesday there is a 30 mile fast group ride in Northeast Columbia. leaves from Summit Cycles on Two Notch Rd. Thursdays - the group leaves from Brennan Elementary, just outside of Five Points. Again, ask at the shop. Saturdays normally are from Brennan again. Sundays at 10am from Outspokin on Devine St.
> 
> Groups are never huge, but the crit is 50-60 with Pros/1s/2s at the front. Thursday is through some hills and finishes in the flats with some speed. Have fun.


On Tuesday, The Crit starts at 6:30 pm. It's at the Columbia Industrial Park off of Bluff Road. It's 50 minutes plus two laps of a 2km course. It's fast, but gives the opportunity to drop out and jump back in again. 25+ avg speed. 
The Thursday ride hasn't left Brennan for years. It leaves the traffic circle at Gate 1 in Fort Jackson Army Base @ 6pm. It goes out through the Fort, into Lower Richland County. Right now, it's about 1:45 minutes due to light conditions. In mid-summer, it's 2:15-ish and 40+ miles. This is a quick ride that only re-groups once.
Friday evening, Cycle Center does the Beer Ride out through Ft. Jackson. It's social ride. 20+ miles and 50+ riders. It leaves Cycle Center @ 6:30.
Saturday morning rides don't leave from Brennen anymore either. We go off @ 9 a.m. from the traffic circle @ Ft. Jackson. 50-60 miles in 3-3.5 hours. Steady tempo with some really fast sections.
Sunday rides from Outspokin' haven't happened for years either. There are a few folks that go out on Sundays, usually from the traffic circle...again...! Usually 2-3 hours at a moderate pace. Not too brutal.

I live here and do all of these rides. Feel free to PM me or email me. [email protected]

Oh, and go to Cycle Center on Harden St. You'll be welcomed much more warmly than @ Outspokin'! Ask for Derek or Tim. If you need a mechanic, Tim is the best in town...BY FAR!


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

backinthesaddle said:


> On Tuesday, The Crit starts at 6:30 pm. It's at the Columbia Industrial Park off of Bluff Road. It's 50 minutes plus two laps of a 2km course. It's fast, but gives the opportunity to drop out and jump back in again. 25+ avg speed.
> The Thursday ride hasn't left Brennan for years. It leaves the traffic circle at Gate 1 in Fort Jackson Army Base @ 6pm. It goes out through the Fort, into Lower Richland County. Right now, it's about 1:45 minutes due to light conditions. In mid-summer, it's 2:15-ish and 40+ miles. This is a quick ride that only re-groups once.
> Friday evening, Cycle Center does the Beer Ride out through Ft. Jackson. It's social ride. 20+ miles and 50+ riders. It leaves Cycle Center @ 6:30.
> Saturday morning rides don't leave from Brennen anymore either. We go off @ 9 a.m. from the traffic circle @ Ft. Jackson. 50-60 miles in 3-3.5 hours. Steady tempo with some really fast sections.
> ...


Aren't there still some stragglers meeting at Brennan? There's this one guy Mark Merrill, who does all the rides. I think he's an ex-euro pro or something. Watch out for him in the hills. It's scary. 

Definitely seek out Tim at Cycle Center. He's one of the best mechanics I've run across in the country.


----------

